# Kindle app for iPhone and iPad may get webby to avoid Apple's new rules



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

This may work, but Apple won't let a work around by Amazon to go unanswered. They will immediately counter it with a work around of their own. Mush in the same way they did when Palm came out with an app for the Palm Pre, which would allow it to download and play iTunes content.

I still believe what Apple will do is rig Safari to do the same thing they are demanding the IOS Kindle apps. They will justify it by saying Safari on these portable devices is part of the IOS platform and an app in itself.

But I guess we'll have to wait and see what happens. What ever the outcome, it is never boring when Apple is involved in a dispute of some kind.

Gene

http://crave.cnet.co.uk/mobiles/kindle-app-for-iphone-and-ipad-may-get-webby-to-avoid-apples-new-rules-50002913/


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Dude might have a point....

http://chuckdude.com/?p=150

Why Amazon Isn't Worried About Apple's In-App Purchasing Rules
chuckdude | February 23, 2011

With Apple's recent changes to the rules for In-App Purchasing, a lot of people have been wondering how this might affect the Kindle app for iOS. If you're currently using the Kindle app on the iPhone or iPad, when you purchase a new book, you're taken out of the app and to the Kindle store in Safari. You buy the book using your Amazon account, and then you transfer the book to your device. Then you go back to the Kindle app and read your book. It's pretty simple, but under Apple's new rules for In-App Purchasing, this sort of behavior won't be allowed. If the new rules mean that all in-app purchasing must be vended through Apple and the App Store, my guess is that Amazon's solution will be to drop the Kindle app altogether.

I know what you're thinking: That's just crazy!

Well, no, it isn't.

Amazon has been working on Kindle for the Web, which has been in beta testing since last September. At the moment, you can only preview the first chapter from select titles on Amazon, but according to the Kindle for the Web page, full text is coming soon.

To test this out, I went searching through Amazon's Top 100 list to find a title available in the Kindle for the Web program. The book I stumbled upon was Abraham Verghese's Cutting for Stone. Once there, you'll see a green box to the right, labeled Kindle Edition, which contains a button giving you the option to "Read first chapter FREE". When you click that button, Kindle for the Web opens in your browser (Firefox 3.6, Safari 5, or Chrome 5), allowing you to read the first chapter online. While this works seamlessly on the desktop and iPad, getting Kindle for the Web to work on an iPhone takes a little extra work, but it can be done.

The point I'm trying to make here is that the reason we haven't heard Jeff Bezos screaming about this recent change to the IAP rules is because Amazon isn't worried. They have a solution already in beta testing and it works just fine. Instead of using the Kindle app, iOS users can just point Safari to Amazon's site, buy the Kindle ebook, and read it right there in Safari. No app required.

Again, Kindle for the Web is just a beta right now, so full text isn't available at the moment. You can bet Amazon will make a big splash about this, though, once they have all the publishers lined up and ready to go.


----------



## Will Write for Gruel (Oct 16, 2010)

The article doesn't take into account the difficulty in getting users to change behavior, and how unpredictable they might be when they are forced to. If Amazon has to remove their app, users who use it have to adapt. They may just click on the iBooks app and check that out once more.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Asher MacDonald said:


> The article doesn't take into account the difficulty in getting users to change behavior, and how unpredictable they might be when they are forced to. If Amazon has to remove their app, users who use it have to adapt. They may just click on the iBooks app and check that out once more.


Maybe IF the user doesn't have a Kindle. If user has a Kindle, he'll just switch to that for all reading. And if not, at the price of the Kindle user will probably then buy one. Yes, there will be exceptions, but I think Apple will ultimately come out loser on this one. I switched from PC to Mac / Apple a year ago this month. I love my MacBook Pro, iTouch, iPhone, iPad, but I would not be happy about losing current Kindle App on iDevices.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Asher MacDonald said:


> The article doesn't take into account the difficulty in getting users to change behavior, and how unpredictable they might be when they are forced to. If Amazon has to remove their app, users who use it have to adapt. They may just click on the iBooks app and check that out once more.


But they won't find the selection there that they have at Amazon. They'll be pretty disappointed, I suspect.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Asher MacDonald said:


> The article doesn't take into account the difficulty in getting users to change behavior, and how unpredictable they might be when they are forced to. If Amazon has to remove their app, users who use it have to adapt. They may just click on the iBooks app and check that out once more.


I personally hate the iBooks app, and the iBookstore barely has any content. Doubt people will switch.

And the web app is useless unless it's going to cache entire books. Too many times, there's no connectivity--wifi only users without available hotspots, 3G users on airplanes, for example. I just don't see that as a well crafted solution, though it may become the primary one. If it comes to pass, I'll dump my iPad/iphone combo as soon as there's a decent alternative, and I'll go back to reading on my Kindle. I've already mostly started the latter, and am thinking about picking up a DX for the larger screen.

Apple WILL lose on this one, just as they have with iBooks.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

While I'm thankful they're coming up with options, I don't like the idea of having to connect to read a book. I'll be getting a wifi only ipad 2, and, while I can create a hotspot with my phone it's very battery intensive to do so.

This will hurt sales and encourage online trading of books.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

If we lose Kindle ability I will read on my Kindle and will consider getting a DX because I do like the bigger screen - I never thought I would say this though - I really wish Amazon would come up with a DX with color and a touch screen.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

A dx with color and a touch screen would basically be a tablet! There are in fact rumors of Amazon developing an Android tablet, but no real info yet.

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Part of the attraction of the ipad is having the kindle app and other reading apps (nook, ereader etc) all on one device along with movies, games and music. If they screw this up then what is the point! Since they made the annoncement, I have shifted my reading back to the kindles. Also if others come out with a ipad similar device, I hope they will figure out a way to play the movies from itunes. Would hate to lose them in addition to my kindle books. Just saying!!!!!!


----------



## Emma Midnight (Feb 19, 2011)

It's still unclear at this point if Apple is going to apply the 30% rule to single purchase apps. Apple has made it clear that they want 30% of subscriptions sold through iOS, but no one is certain yet if that will apply to other kinds of buying. 

Apple has to know, however, that if Netflix gives Apple 30% then Netflix can't make a profit. Same with Amazon. Apple has to decide if the iPad is better with Netflix and Amazon or better without them. I know what iPad owners would say. We'll see if Apple is listening.


----------

